# Magicalbutter.com MB2 Machine Review, Tips, Tricks, Recipes



## endpro (Feb 17, 2014)

So today we are going to be making magic butter in MB2 magical butter machine. I got this device a few months ago and have not had a lot of success with my results so far. So I have been researching everything i can to figure out what I can do to be able to enjoy edibles. 

When I first got started i was using about 14grams or so total in the MB2 with 2 cups of coconut oil. I wasn't feelin it. So we jumped up to 1oz per run. again, I was getting little to no effect, maybe a mild body feeling, MAYBE. I am cooking brownies at 325 with 1/2 cup of oil.. So I needed to know the dosage I was getting per brownie. this is what i came up with.... I figure 2cups of oil + 32g herb = 1gram per table spoon of oil. My recipe call for 1/2 cup oil, so i figure that is about 8 servings per pan with 1 gram per serving. which would be about right. I smoke 1gram to half gram per session 3+ times a day. 

Well now, We are going to keep experimenting. I have clarified butter, coconut oil, and olive oil. I am going to be making magical oil out of all of these and then reporting back! 




To each 2 cup batch of oil, I will be adding 4 tablespoons of soy lecithin and 32+ grams of Apollo 13 that is properly dried and cured.


----------



## endpro (Feb 17, 2014)

One of the tips I have is to load the MB2 up with your oil, then add your material. if you are like me, this thing is loaded above the oil line with dense buds. Settle the lid down on there and press the cleaning cycle button. wait for it to go around 2 or 3 times, press the cleaning cycle button again to pause it remove the lid enough to peak inside. everything should be pulverized and below the surface now!


----------



## fumble (Feb 17, 2014)

sounds like you are on the road to a good butter/oil. Only suggestion I have is decarb your weed first. That will have a huge impact on how effective your butter is.


----------



## thecannacove (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll be following your magic butter adventure. Would like to learn as much as possible so i can make up a couple good batches in about another 2 months or so after harvest.

Question on decarb. Can you naturally decarb by an extra 12-24 hour dark period before the chop?


----------



## endpro (Feb 18, 2014)

fumble said:


> sounds like you are on the road to a good butter/oil. Only suggestion I have is decarb your weed first. That will have a huge impact on how effective your butter is.


I might do my own decarb cycle in the oven if i can't get any great results. The MB2 has a carb cycle built in to it though, so it *shouln't* need to be done separatly. .



thecannacove said:


> Question on decarb. Can you naturally decarb by an extra 12-24 hour dark period before the chop?


No decarbing take's weeks/months and or heat.


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting Endpro. I have never seen this machine. What is the decarb cycle? Does it do a decarb before you add your weed?

for Thecannacove: to decarb...place ground up weed in oven safe dish and cover tightly with foil. Place in cold oven and set temp to 225f and timer for 20 mins (30 if using fresh trim or bud). Let cool completely then continue with your butter.


----------



## thecannacove (Feb 18, 2014)

Isn't decarbing to simply "Cook" out the sugars and starches? I ask because if you chop right after a long dark cycle, the plant uses up all it's glucose storage and starches during dark period. So at least it could minimize need for decarb. (i'm not saying do away with the need to, just make it so there is much much less to decarb) kinda like squeezing out as much air from a bag as possible before vac-packing. Hopefully that analogy makes sense, lol.

Of course that all hinges on decarb meaning what I ASSume it means


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2014)

lol Cannacove  this explains it pretty well. Not my words lol, but I can't remember the website to give credit :O

if you make a cookie with non decarbed butter and one with decarbed butter, you will definitely notice the difference in potency and effect. 


Decarboxylation is a chemical reaction that releases carbon dioxide (CO[SUB]2[/SUB]). This means a chemical reaction takes place in which carboxylic acids loose a carbon atom from a carbon chain. *This process converts THCA to THC, the much loved compound with many medicinal and psychoactive effects. When the cannabis drys, it very very slowly begins to decarboxylate and converts THCA to THC.*


----------



## endpro (Feb 19, 2014)

So here is what the oil looks like after i strained it etc. 



Here is the brownies we made .. added 2 TBSP of soy lecithin to the mix as well when I blended everything. 




Results: were pretty good. Onset was about 30-45 mins, but a def buzz was going on for hours. I got to get used to the fact it's not like actually smoking.


----------



## fumble (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice Endpro  Looks like you have a good little machine there. Brownies look pretty tasty as well.


----------



## endpro (Feb 19, 2014)

fumble said:


> Interesting Endpro. I have never seen this machine. What is the decarb cycle? Does it do a decarb before you add your weed?
> .


After you add the oil and weed and then push the buttons to start it, yes it does a decarb cycle and has thermometer to regulate the temps 


fumble said:


> Very nice Endpro  Looks like you have a good little machine there. Brownies look pretty tasty as well.


Thank you sir, they are tasty! and the most potent one's i have made to date!


----------



## endpro (Feb 19, 2014)

Next up i will be making a batch of canna olive oil instead of butter! pics to follow later, need to decide on the dosage. wonder how much olive oil you would eat in salad dressing. hmm..


----------



## fumble (Feb 19, 2014)

you can make most any vinaigrette with about 1/2 cup of oil. That will give you quite a few servings. Whatever acid you use (lemon juice, vinegar, etc) got 3 to 1 oil to acid, then add your seasonings. 

*Thank you sir, they are tasty! and the most potent one's i have made to date! 

*lol...I'm a ma'am


----------



## endpro (Feb 20, 2014)

fumble said:


> you can make most any vinaigrette with about 1/2 cup of oil. That will give you quite a few servings. Whatever acid you use (lemon juice, vinegar, etc) got 3 to 1 oil to acid, then add your seasonings.
> 
> *Thank you sir, they are tasty! and the most potent one's i have made to date!
> 
> *lol...I'm a ma'am


Lol I guess I fumbled that one


----------



## joeybags (Feb 20, 2014)

I also have the MB2 maker and I'm very happy with it, have you tried the other settings as well? it has built it settings to make the tincture which i have not yet tried. It is a 4 hour tincture cycle and the recipe included with the maker says to use glycerin.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 14, 2014)

endpro said:


> One of the tips I have is to load the MB2 up with your oil, then add your material. if you are like me, this thing is loaded above the oil line with dense buds. Settle the lid down on there and press the cleaning cycle button. wait for it to go around 2 or 3 times, press the cleaning cycle button again to pause it remove the lid enough to peak inside. everything should be pulverized and below the surface now!



just what i was looking for. i asked the company about the fill lines as i wanted to stuff the machine. the cleaning cycle should fix any problems. 

thanks.


----------



## Fruitbat (Mar 26, 2014)

Love my MB 2 . I use it to create the base for my weed mead. It's set it and forget it. Great little machine.


----------



## endpro (Mar 27, 2014)

Elaborate on this weed mead. I love to home brew!


----------



## Gr33nB3rg (Apr 14, 2014)

endpro (and others): I'm curious what is the temp / duration you use for oil (coconut).
What (if any) experiments did you do with other temps / duration and how have you tested the results?


----------



## 8176playgolf (Apr 29, 2014)

I made the.MB2 qlyercine tinture with 14g.of.high grade, glycerine and.lecithin. used the.4.hour cycle and.then stored it in the.refrigerator.for.2.months. 
Made a mango smoothie with 2 tablespoons if.the tincture with 1/2.quart of.mango sorbet 1/2 cup of.water.and.some ice. The.effect.was.explosive! My lady friend passed out during dinner. It.was soo intense. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## endpro (Apr 29, 2014)

Gr33nB3rg said:


> endpro (and others): I'm curious what is the temp / duration you use for oil (coconut).
> What (if any) experiments did you do with other temps / duration and how have you tested the results?


Running thw machine for an hour at 190 or 220 and then a reglaur tincture cycle is yielding more active thc in the results we got.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (May 14, 2014)

8176playgolf said:


> I made the.MB2 qlyercine tinture with 14g.of.high grade, glycerine and.lecithin. used the.4.hour cycle and.then stored it in the.refrigerator.for.2.months.


I've wanted to try making glycerine tincture and I have an MB2, so I will give this a shot. Did you filter the glycerine before you stored it in the fridge or was the weed in it the whole two months?


----------



## Ranger Joe (May 17, 2014)

In glycerin, you'll want to stay on the lowest heat setting and decarb in the oven for 220-225, 20 min, 30 if fresh, covered (sealed tight) with tin foil. Allow oven to cool slowly after time is up before you take it out. While the mb2 does decarb, it does not do so as fully as pre decarbed goods. A large difference in potency should be noticed. Also, if already decarbed, an hour is plenty long. Doing this takes out the guess work on if your mb2 is declaring correctly at certain temps since this will activate the material and only really need to be mixed with a fatty substance like glycerin, oil or whatever else you may like.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (May 21, 2014)

with the mb2, i ran a batch of 2 oz coconut oil to 2 oz of bud. when i first made it, i could take 10 capsules and be high but not stoned. after a couple months, i took 8 and it was too much. i want to get it to where i'm only eating 2 or 3 capsules per dose. 

i am about to run another batch and i will make it one oz of coconut oil to 2 oz of bud (i use lectitin and do everything else MB2 people recommend, i freeze it etc.). after doing some reading, i think i'll decarb this batch then run it through the MB2.
it's annoying that there is some question in my mind as to how effective the MB2 is at decarbing. 

that being said, i'm definately a fan of the machine.


----------



## smokadapotta (May 25, 2014)

Keep us posted fatboy


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (May 26, 2014)

fatboyOGOF said:


> it's annoying that there is some question in my mind as to how effective the MB2 is at decarbing.


That is my biggest complaint too. We need someone in a legal state to get their weed tested, make butter in the MB-2, and get that tested. That way we could see if all the THC-A is converted or not.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (May 26, 2014)

i dried out 1.5 oz of 3 month old bud and ground it pretty finely. i was waiting for some new coconut oil (67% sat fat) and the ground up bud sat around for 2 days and dried out. i then decarbed it at 250 for 28 minutes. i put it and 8 oz (1 cup) of oil into the machine along with lecithin. it didn't come up to the minimum fill line. ARGHHHHH!

so i pulled out some much more moist buds, ground up another 1.5 oz BY HAND IN MY WOOD GRINDER (very annoying) and decarbed it at 250 for about 34 minutes because it was much moister. no particular reason i went to 34. added another 8 oz of coconut oil and ran the MB2.

my first batch was essentially 1.5 oz of bud to 16 oz of oil and then i added another 1/2 oz of bud to about 8 oz of the already made canna oil.

this batch is double that. 3 oz of bud to two oz of coconut oil.
i froze it last night. it's unfrozen and i i have 6 caps made up and have a few hundred more to make if i like it.

i'm going to try 2 or 3 capsules after my nap today. i did the math and every 3 capsules is equal to a bit more than .5 gram. i didn't want it too strong and this way i can tweek the dosage up or down.
here's how i calculated:
http://michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/topic/32532-calculating-dosage-how-to-do-the-math/



i never decarbed before so i'm very curious and a bit cautious as to how this high will be. i ate too much once and i don't ever want to do that again.

this genetic is an orange crush. from what i've read about orange crush, it's just an ok high but this one is special. i flower for 70 days. i love her long time.

next time, i'll do a clone only cut of white fire (WIFI) that is very sweet too.



and yes, i'm a bad picture taker.





this is newer stuff that needs trimming and curing but it's the same genetic:








dried 1.5 oz in a cookie pan before decarb:









after decarb:










this is the 2nd 1.5 oz that was decarbed:

I just realized that this isn't quite as dark as the drier first batch. makes sense. i should have gone a few more minutes maybe.









here it is, it's just getting firm and about to be put into the fridge and then the freezer.








these capsules are much darker in real life than shows in this picture. these suckers are dark dark.

6 down, a few hundred to go. 









a spoonful of love:







i should have taken a picture of the mush that was what was left of the cannabis. i'm not sure how it being ground up affects it being done in the MB2. they do say not to grind up your medicine. 

the first time i ran a batch of 1.5 oz of bud, there was a lot more material left over to squeeze
than from this 3 ounces of bud. the mush was almost like an ooze. very easy to squeeze the oil out of it.

i threw out the capsules of the first batch but i still have some in a bottle. i might try it as a topical on a sore elbow i have. i just don't want to put a bunch on my elbow and an hour later find myself getting way too high.


musica:


----------



## Texas(THC) (May 26, 2014)

yup you cannot trust there decarb cycle
ive actually contacted them about the actual specs of the decarb cycle and they said it was proprietary information and couldn't tell me

do you guys ever wash yalls coconut oil after using the mb2?


----------



## smokadapotta (May 31, 2014)

Endpro, So that first hour at 220. Before the actual 4 hr from the tinc feature. Did you heat up the herb only or was the alcohol/glycerin already added?


----------



## smokadapotta (May 31, 2014)

endpro said:


> Running thw machine for an hour at 190 or 220 and then a reglaur tincture cycle is yielding more active thc in the results we got.


There u go


----------



## endpro (Jun 1, 2014)

Everything added, run for an hour at 220. Then your normal cycle.


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 2, 2014)

endpro said:


> Everything added, run for an hour at 220. Then your normal cycle.


Thank u good sir. I receive my mb2 tomorrow. I'll be posting up some pics. I will try making a glycerin tincture and coconut oil infusion and see what works best for my vape pens, since I don't see much info on that. And some alcohol tinc too for some cheeba chews & caramel squares that I'll be making.
Ps. Using 8oz of schwag to experiment with, low cost


----------



## endpro (Jun 2, 2014)

Fruitbat said:


> Love my MB 2 . I use it to create the base for my weed mead. It's set it and forget it. Great little machine.


Would love to see your base recipe and how you use the MB2 to make it. i make mead but not weed mead, pls share!


----------



## endpro (Jun 2, 2014)

smokadapotta said:


> Thank u good sir. I receive my mb2 tomorrow. I'll be posting up some pics. I will try making a glycerin tincture and coconut oil infusion and see what works best for my vape pens, since I don't see much info on that. And some alcohol tinc too for some cheeba chews & caramel squares that I'll be making.
> Ps. Using 8oz of schwag to experiment with, low cost


Sweet, be sure and post up the recipes so we can give them a shot


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jun 13, 2014)

i'm pretty happy with this batch of oil. 4 caps (00 size) get me to that perfect place, which equals about .75 of a gram per dose. it doesn't get me stoned, it gets me nicely high. 6 of them would get me stoned. i have about 12 oz of the oil. that's about 90 highs where i won't have to bake cookies or firecrackers. 

i figure if i ate the pot, the 3 oz would equal about 112 highs (at .75 g per high). i'm pretty happy with this return. if my math is off, i blame it on this lovely high i have.

i keep eyeing my 3 or 4 ounces of vaped weed and wondering if i should turn it to oil. i would love something that could help me sleep for those times when i can't. rare but it happens.



and by the way, before i got he MB2 machine i did a lot of reading and people were quoting stuides that indicated that medicine is more "bioavailable" if you take your dose 45 to 60 minutes after eating a meal. so i did that i couple times and then i just ate the dose on an empty stomach the last couple of times. i don't feel a lick of difference. maybe it's just me.


----------



## fumble (Jun 13, 2014)

yes you can use your abv to make some butter with  it is already decarbed


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jun 13, 2014)

fumble said:


> yes you can use your abv to make some butter with  it is already decarbed


hi fumble. 

i'm reading up on using vaped stuff now. i just happen to have some more coconut oil sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## 8176playgolf (Jun 13, 2014)

GrowBrooklyn said:


> I've wanted to try making glycerine tincture and I have an MB2, so I will give this a shot. Did you filter the glycerine before you stored it in the fridge or was the weed in it the whole two months?


I filtered the gylercine before I stored in the fridge. I stored it for 2 months before trying it because I honestly forgot about it. 
Now I have shared it with friends and they love it. 1 or 2 teaspoons and you are good to go. I did add 2 table spoons of lecithin to the glycerin and herbs, it gives it a sweet taste. I call it honey oil.


----------



## fumble (Jun 13, 2014)

fatboyOGOF said:


> hi fumble.
> 
> i'm reading up on using vaped stuff now. i just happen to have some more coconut oil sitting around doing nothing.


hey there Fatboy  lol...go for it. Besides...coconut oil is good for you. I am getting ready to make some hash oil myself...same process for both yours and mine


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jun 15, 2014)

i took about 100 grams of vape poo (makes me chuckle when i see it called that) and made some oil using 2 oz of coconut oil. 

it came out darker than the bud oil which is to be expected. there was a large ball of what actually looked like dog shit left over after i squeezed the oil out. it was pretty dry but i only got 12 oz of vape oil out of 16 oz of coconut oil that i used. i didn't post the pic because it's disgusting looking. the odd thing is, when i did just about the same amount of bud (see earlier post) there was so little material left over it was almost non existant. this ball of crap was a bit smaller than a hardball. i have no idea why one would leave so little and one so much. maybe becasue the bud was decarbed first which made it more crumbly?


























ima try some in the next couple of days. between the buds, the kief, the bud coco oil and the vape coco oil, i'm pretty much set for awhile.


----------



## fumble (Jun 16, 2014)

Alright! Yeah, sounds like you will be set for a nice while. It's fun to experiment with different ratios and see what works best for you. Not sure why the difference in what was left from one to the other batch though. I have a press, so I get pretty much all my butter/oil back.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jun 22, 2014)

i am so sold on canna caps. i found that 3 of them are just what the doctor ordered. 4 was a bit more high than i wanted as i like to vape a bag here and there too. the high starts about 70 minutes in and fades around 4.5 hours. it's the kind of high where walking around in a forest would be excellent. in a word, perfect.

any unintentional excess weight i may have hanging around will all be turned to canna oil and stashed elsewhere. i'm getting old and would like to stop growing one of these days. i need to read up on storing it.

ima hand some out to the VFW boys with medical cards, and see what they think.

i've eaten pot off and on since the 70s but i never had any oil before i got my MB2.
i'm a big fan. yes i am. 

i'm in love with mary jane


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome Fatboy! It is wonderful when you find that perfect dose


----------



## Scroga (Jun 25, 2014)

Can this machine make Rick Simpson oil?

Sent from my LG-E435k using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## smokadapotta (Jul 9, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Can this machine make Rick Simpson oil?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E435k using Rollitup mobile app


I think thats what it makes and not tincture, i have this machine and made my "tincture". It asks to boil off the alcohol and what i was left with was a tar like substance, kind of like what you get with qwiso, but it also looks like that rick simpson shit. I have some that ill be mixing in with 15ml of coco oil, see if the consistency gets better, even though on Magical butter's recipe for making gummy's they mix in this tar(theirs doesn't look too thick) with 1/4 of a cup of orange juicy syrup(they get the syrup by boiling 1 cup of juice, then theyre left off with 1/4) and then mix that in their recipe. Anyways, im still experimenting with this machine and trying to get the perfect extract for edibles, and still trying to get extract itself right. Hope this was of help, if i'm wrong hopefully u guys have some useful tips for me.


----------



## smokadapotta (Jul 9, 2014)

fatboyOGOF said:


> with the mb2, i ran a batch of 2 oz coconut oil to 2 oz of bud. when i first made it, i could take 10 capsules and be high but not stoned. after a couple months, i took 8 and it was too much. i want to get it to where i'm only eating 2 or 3 capsules per dose.
> 
> i am about to run another batch and i will make it one oz of coconut oil to 2 oz of bud (i use lectitin and do everything else MB2 people recommend, i freeze it etc.). after doing some reading, i think i'll decarb this batch then run it through the MB2.
> it's annoying that there is some question in my mind as to how effective the MB2 is at decarbing.
> ...


Damn, good job fat boy, i have some extra coco oil from my mb2, i'll try making some caps with what i have left. Even though i found a shot of 5ml gives me only a mellow high(coco oil was made from reg bud though)


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey FatBoy...if you start making a lot of caps, this will help you A LOT 

http://www.capsuleconnection.com/capsule-machine


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jul 9, 2014)

fumble said:


> Hey FatBoy...if you start making a lot of caps, this will help you A LOT
> 
> http://www.capsuleconnection.com/capsule-machine



that is the exact one that i bought. i love it. very easy to fill the caps.

i tried my ABV (already been vaped for the uninitiated) capsules this afternoon. i'm really happy with the high. surprised to. i only took 3 of them and if i didn't know better, i'd think it was some bud instead of vape poo.

i'll have to try it some morning before i get high, just to double check it, but i'm pretty sure i have just doubled my good canna oil.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 9, 2014)

How does vapeing differ from de carbing?
What's the definition of tincture? Is it fair to say it's diluted oil?


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2014)

it actually decarbs it for you when vaped. A tincture is alcohol based, an extraction would be glycerine.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 9, 2014)

Is it true the mb2 de carb cycle is unreliable?


----------



## fumble (Jul 9, 2014)

that I can't tell you...I don't use one


----------



## Scroga (Jul 9, 2014)

Are you happy with your machine?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jul 10, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Is it true the mb2 de carb cycle is unreliable?



i've used the machine 3 times with bud. the last time i did decarb as there is a question in my mind about the MB2 and it's effectiveness at decarbing. at this point, i have no idea if the decarbing first helped. 

i will be decarbing the next batch too. why take the chance? it takes an extra 1/2 hour.


----------



## smokadapotta (Jul 10, 2014)

It's good. You can also decarb ur tinc after


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jul 11, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Are you happy with your machine?


i've very happy with mine. i would never make oil without it.
i'm waaaaaay too lazy.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 11, 2014)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i've very happy with mine. i would never make oil without it.
> i'm waaaaaay too lazy.


That's canna oil not hash oil right?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jul 14, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Is it true the mb2 de carb cycle is unreliable?



i don't know. nobody actually knows. which is why i decided to decarb instead of wondering. 

many people are very happy with the decarbing the MB2 does but the nay sayers have convinced me that it's better to be safe than not get all the benefits from your pot. 

the MB2 people need to hire a lab to do some testing. at this point, i don't think they care.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jul 14, 2014)

Scroga said:


> That's canna oil not hash oil right?


 yeah canna oil. i don't need the oil to be super strong and 3 OZ of bud to 2 cups of oil works out very nicely for me. some people need or like a much stronger dosage and the hash does it for them.


----------



## Scroga (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone know who's got the best price for this unit?


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 16, 2014)

probably amazon
it was at the time when I purchased mine about a year ago


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Jul 16, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Anyone know who's got the best price for this unit?


if you don't buy from the guys who make it or an authorized reseller, there is no guarantee. i'm not aware of any authorized resellers.

if you buy from amazon or ebay etc, you are out of luck if there is something wrong with it.


----------



## j.singular (Jul 22, 2014)

Just got this machine and will be making brownies with the oil. I've been searching the internet and cannot find a suggested dosage per brownie. I will be using high quality blue dream. Would .5g be too much?

Thanks.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Aug 11, 2014)

while I don't own one of these, I'm lookin' to get one...I make coco-caps and hornets( my wifes idea ) we add a drop of qwiso to a cap of coco-canna-oil...looks black and yellow...has that extra "sting"....hth




mojo


----------



## Pangioti (Aug 13, 2014)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i don't know. nobody actually knows. which is why i decided to decarb instead of wondering.
> 
> many people are very happy with the decarbing the MB2 does but the nay sayers have convinced me that it's better to be safe than not get all the benefits from your pot.
> 
> the MB2 people need to hire a lab to do some testing. at this point, i don't think they care.


So I just stumbled on this thread (glad I did). I too was wondering about the proper decarb of tincture on my MB2. 160 for 4 hours doesn't seem like enough (which is why they provided settings I guess).

I agree, some testing should be done - either by them or us or someone who has one and access to a testing machine. For now, I'm going to run a 4 hour tincture at 190 - that should be well within safe range and reduce my 2 cup tincture run. I'm using a 6% 1:1 THC/CBD strain so I want to make sure all the CBDs have been decarb'd as well.

BTW: I'm have found running the MB2 on whole plant matter to be REALLY green with chlorophyll. I am testing out 1.5g of fresh frozen full melt bubble - it should make the taste a little better.


----------



## Pangioti (Aug 14, 2014)

Uhhhh yeah...... Don't use 190 as the temp on the MB2 when making tincture with 190 proof alchohol. It completely went dry in a two hour cycle, I was able to recover it by adding more alcohol.


----------



## Meimei (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey I did a batch of 15 grams of og shark to 3 cups butter to my MB. I did the butter function and the 160 temp setting and lecithin. However, I didn't decarb it before hand. 
It looks beautifully green and smell wonderful but I don't think I made it strong enough. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 30, 2014)

Meimei said:


> Hey I did a batch of 15 grams of og shark to 3 cups butter to my MB. I did the butter function and the 160 temp setting and lecithin. However, I didn't decarb it before hand.
> It looks beautifully green and smell wonderful but I don't think I made it strong enough. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


my first batch of oil wasn't strong enough so i added some bud to it and ran it again. it works.

15 grams to 3 cups seems pretty weak to begin with. then again i'm a daily user and it might get casual users high. 

if you are adding some bud to it, decarb the bud first then run the butter again. 

good luck.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 31, 2014)

as i'm way high at the moment i thought it would be a good time to mention that i break up my dose into two parts. i eat 3 caps and then about 1/2 hour later i eat one or two more. i ate a total of 5 today and that's a bit much.

after eating this batch of oil a bunch of times, i realized last week that i had never eaten them without being and getting high. so i took 4 and only took 2 hits off a vape bag and that was a really nice high. 3 caps with a couple bags of vape or 4 caps and minimal vaping. i always "prime the pump" by taking 2 hits of weed about an hour after eating pot. i'll have to try it without priming the pump one of these days. 

i wasn't liking the racing heart thing when i took 4 at once. it's still a bit racy but not enough to weird me out.

i used to do a lot of coke back in the day. these days, any speedy buzz above a cup of coffee gets me a bit creeped out.

stick to pot, people, it's the best way.




edit:  ok, 5 capsules is one step over the line. at about 2.5 hours after eathing the first 3 and 2 hours after eating the last 2, my heart was racing more than i'm comfortable with, i was super cotton mouthed and a bit panicky. it is a sativa dominant genetic.

i'm pretty sure i've eaten 5 at one time before but i won't be doing that again. i've wondered before and i'm wondering more so now if this stuff gets better with age?? i always eat it the same way these days which is on an empty stomach. next time, i'm going to eat 2, wait 30 to 45 minutes and then eat 2 more.

it took 3 oz of buds to two cups of oil to get this though. when i used 1.5 oz, it was ok but i wasn't happy with it.


----------



## Billzgrl (Jan 27, 2015)

endpro said:


> One of the tips I have is to load the MB2 up with your oil, then add your material. if you are like me, this thing is loaded above the oil line with dense buds. Settle the lid down on there and press the cleaning cycle button. wait for it to go around 2 or 3 times, press the cleaning cycle button again to pause it remove the lid enough to peak inside. everything should be pulverized and below the surface now!


I also tried this, worked great.


----------



## Billzgrl (Jan 27, 2015)

I just made cooking oil using extra virgin coconut oil and some wonderful Blue Dream. 
I decarbed the herb and added the soy lecithin . I followed Endpro' s suggestions for getting my ingredients mixed in my new MB2 . Now I'm wondering if I should refrigerate my new Blue Dream Cana/ coconut oil until ready to use... If anyone can tell me what the self life is for Cana/oil??


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 28, 2015)

yes keep it refrigerated


----------



## Billzgrl (Jan 28, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> yes keep it refrigerated


Thank you, tried it today made some awesome brownies. Will refrigerate the rest until I check out a few more recipes.


----------



## Billzgrl (Jan 30, 2015)

Im making tincture ........ In the MB2 booklet it doesn't say to use lecithin , should I ? I'm mixing 2 ozs. to 4. Cups glycerine ,what would be the right amount of lecithin to use ?


----------



## petert (Feb 3, 2015)

fatboyOGOF said:


> with the mb2, i ran a batch of 2 oz coconut oil to 2 oz of bud. when i first made it, i could take 10 capsules and be high but not stoned. after a couple months, i took 8 and it was too much. i want to get it to where i'm only eating 2 or 3 capsules per dose.
> 
> i am about to run another batch and i will make it one oz of coconut oil to 2 oz of bud (i use lectitin and do everything else MB2 people recommend, i freeze it etc.). after doing some reading, i think i'll decarb this batch then run it through the MB2.
> it's annoying that there is some question in my mind as to how effective the MB2 is at decarbing.
> ...



Wow..Really? 2oz of Coconut oil - 2oz of bud? That doesn't sound right at all fatboy…I have a MB2 as well and I ran 20 oz of coconut oil to 1.5 ounces of pre-decarbed bud (21% THC from my garden) and made a whipped Canna-cocnut oil with honey. Half a teaspoon in a cup of coffee (or as a sweetener for any drink) has me flying high for hours after about 35-45 minutes.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 4, 2015)

petert said:


> Wow..Really? 2oz of Coconut oil - 2oz of bud? That doesn't sound right at all fatboy…I have a MB2 as well and I ran 20 oz of coconut oil to 1.5 ounces of pre-decarbed bud (21% THC from my garden) and made a whipped Canna-cocnut oil with honey. Half a teaspoon in a cup of coffee (or as a sweetener for any drink) has me flying high for hours after about 35-45 minutes.


i thought i corrected that. where ever i say 2 oz of coconut oil, i'm really trying to say 2 cups. i've never been here without being high. 

i've never tried any in coffee etc. i'll have to give that a whirl. 

my magic number is 3 oz of bud to 2 cups of oil. i've tried it with 3 different genetics and 2 to 4 caps get me right where i like to be. not too high, not too not high. 

i just did 2 caps a few days ago. 3 hours in i wasn't quite high enough so i vaped .10 of a gram in a vape bag. 10 minutes later i was too high once again. i need to put a sticky on my extreme Q bag when i eat capsules: DON'T TAKE MORE THAN ONE HIT OFF THE VAPE BAG! 

it's a handly little machine. i'm very happy i got one. beats the hell out of making firecrackers or pop and fresh cookies.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 4, 2015)

be gentle
I broke the handle off of mine cleaning the inside about a month ago
back to croc pot now


----------



## nvhak49 (Feb 14, 2015)

fatboyOGOF said:


> yeah canna oil. i don't need the oil to be super strong and 3 OZ of bud to 2 cups of oil works out very nicely for me. some people need or like a much stronger dosage and the hash does it for them.


What temp setting on your MB2 are using when you make the 3 oz of bud to 2 cups of oil. I Have once made oil and butter can't get it strong enough gonna try your way out next harvest.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Feb 15, 2015)

nvhak49 said:


> What temp setting on your MB2 are using when you make the 3 oz of bud to 2 cups of oil. I Have once made oil and butter can't get it strong enough gonna try your way out next harvest.


i use the 1 hour oil setting at whatever the recommended temp for oil is. i forget at the moment.

i decarb the buds first then use the machine. it helped a lot. i read some people who run it for hours in the machine. i haven't tried that but they seem to like it. 

i cut down on my daily useage and so i'm at a point where 1 or 2 capsules and a couple vapor hits gets me where i like to be. 

i've gotten a bit too high a couple times in the last month. 
i've learned that i really shouldn't smoke a whole bag of vape after i eat some oil. 


i'm not growing anymore so i doubt i'll be running anymore batches using 3 oz of buds. when i run out of my current oil i'm going to try using 1/2 the amount of oil and 1.5 oz of pot.

good luck!


----------



## nvhak49 (Feb 16, 2015)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i use the 1 hour oil setting at whatever the recommended temp for oil is. i forget at the moment.
> 
> i decarb the buds first then use the machine. it helped a lot. i read some people who run it for hours in the machine. i haven't tried that but they seem to like it.
> 
> ...


Oh ok cool thanks man!


----------



## cbdprospector (Apr 10, 2015)

I see where on these posts people are decarb'ng before using the MB2. Is is that you don't trust the decarb function built into the machine? ...because I don't.

It's my understanding that you need to decarb at 240f for at least 20 mins to fully remove the acid. Since boiling point on alcohol (what I use) is at 160f, I use that setting for 8 hours. Then I transfer it to an induction burner at 240 until it reduces. It works for me!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 10, 2015)

fuck mb2 they make it seem like they have the decarb cycle covered but they don't

@cbdprospector unless you want a chlorophyll rich alcohol than there are much better ways of making a tincture than the mb2


----------



## cbdprospector (Apr 10, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> fuck mb2 they make it seem like they have the decarb cycle covered but they don't
> 
> @cbdprospector unless you want a chlorophyll rich alcohol than there are much better ways of making a tincture than the mb2


I agree, I really think the MB2 decarb is off. I use 190 proof grain and at a 160f boiling point - it's not enough to decarb properly. The only place where we differ on opinion is the way I want my tincture. I want the whole plant - well all the plant that is covered with sticky trichomes! I properly cure my medicine before processing to eliminate the chlorophyll, but I do use the whole plant material to maximize the entourage effect of my CBD rich strain. It works well on my dad with ALS, it has stopped his downward progression and actually has increased his hand dexterity - unheard of in ALS patients.... and he is 2 years into the 3 years his docs gave him to live.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Apr 10, 2015)

Fruitbat said:


> Love my MB 2 . I use it to create the base for my weed mead. It's set it and forget it. Great little machine.


You must tell me more about your weed mead! I've been doing stuff like this for years but haven't got a good soft alcohol recipe.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 11, 2015)

cbdprospector said:


> I agree, I really think the MB2 decarb is off. I use 190 proof grain and at a 160f boiling point - it's not enough to decarb properly. The only place where we differ on opinion is the way I want my tincture. I want the whole plant - well all the plant that is covered with sticky trichomes! I properly cure my medicine before processing to eliminate the chlorophyll, but I do use the whole plant material to maximize the entourage effect of my CBD rich strain. It works well on my dad with ALS, it has stopped his downward progression and actually has increased his hand dexterity - unheard of in ALS patients.... and he is 2 years into the 3 years his docs gave him to live.


have you ever tried a frozen quick wash method (qwet)?
and decarbed your oil over a double boiler?
this is the best way, next to a natural decarb

you would be able to accomplish everything you are already doing but with a more efficient decarb process and less degredation

pm me if you want a walk through


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 14, 2015)

THIS THING IS THE SHIT, made 80 strong ass cookies off 1 oz trim

Here's the link they sent me so my homies could get $25 off
http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/JFGDNKB

This thing has by far been my best purchase of the year


----------



## TedeBoy (Apr 24, 2015)

My MB2 is on the way and my harvest is soon. From what I've gathered this is true?

Decarb first in oven when making FECO (cannabis oil extracted with grain alcohol) or other oils and tinctures to be ingested straight from the MB2.

Decarb will take place during the cooking of baked goods with infused coconut oil so no need to pre-Decarb.

...


----------



## Slimjimham (May 2, 2015)

Just saw this, decarb in reynolds Turkey bag sealed up in the oven at 250° for 30 min. Its like the keurig for making butter/oil/tincture. It's that easy! And everyone says the edibles I gave them are the strongest they've had. 

As always start slow if you don't know the dose yet, you can always eat more ha no going back. 

That's why I love this machine I know the ratios for me, 2 cups coconut oil with 4z sugarleaf trim (from trim machine) makes 320 strong edibles, 80 per half cup (each half cup is infused with 1z trim)

So if I just want to just make 20 edibles I just use 1 ounce of infused coconut oil and the rest of whatever the recipe calls for in pain coconut oil to "water it down"

If you don't already have one, I'm sure Ted can vouch, its legit. 

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/JFGDNKB
^$25 off link they sent me after I bought one for my buddies

If you use the link they send me rewards too, but either way I paid retail and wish I'd seen a coupon first


----------



## Doobius1 (May 2, 2015)

Save your money. Dont buy one of these. Mine sits in a closet and my crockpot is the star edible maker in my kitchen....not this thing.
Quit PMing me slim jim the MB schill. Its damn obvious you work for them.
Every time you bump one of these threads...I will be here with a real ripped off users opinion. DONT BUY A MAGICAL BUTTER!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (May 27, 2015)

I've made a few batches of oil with the MB2 and I highly recommend it. you should decarb in the oven first. some people like to watch over a stove for 12 hours, some don't. 

i never would have made oil without the MB2. 2 caps and i'm good, 3 i'm high and 4 i'm thinking, SHIT, i should have only taken 3.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jun 1, 2015)

Just seeing that now, I definitely don't work for them... But think what you like. And it's funny you have bad experiences with this yet others agree it works great and is super convenient.

It's put your stuff in and push a button. Not sure how you screwed that up but don't accuse me of anything just because you clearly can't figure out a simple process. 

I never get into lame sidetracked arguments on here so sorry to everyone


----------



## obeyposse_ (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello every one!
So ive been wanting a MB for way to long now.. living in the LONE STAR STATE, its difficult to commit to this machine unless you are willing to "invest" in the right dank to get this whole process going.. however I have just purchased one!
Now I need some help from every one here who is way ahead of the game...
First, I also own a volcano.. should i just vape untill i have the amount needed? or a quick run in the oven will yield a more potent product..?
Ive seen a video or two where people throw about 10gs in with a cup or two of everclear for tinictures.. what are your thoughts or two cents on that?

Also the biggest part.. can you guys help me with making small runs..?
i.e(10-15 gs) max runs + whatever amount of coconut oil or everclear needed on the MB .. Being from htown and having all dank "taxed" its difficult to get full zips on the daily... so i try to just keep around 15gs at all times..
but in all i will not ever be doing any more that 1ozof total bud at any time because im college kid poor.

please any tips trick and helpful advise on these needs or any to a first time MB user and oil maker.. lol Wish me luck!
looking forward to your replys!


----------



## obeyposse_ (Jul 24, 2015)

fatboyOGOF said:


> I've made a few batches of oil with the MB2 and I highly recommend it. you should decarb in the oven first. some people like to watch over a stove for 12 hours, some don't.
> 
> i never would have made oil without the MB2. 2 caps and i'm good, 3 i'm high and 4 i'm thinking, SHIT, i should have only taken 3.


Have you ever tried a light run on the MB? any thing under on OZ?


----------



## cbdprospector (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi there,
Being that the MB needs a minimum amount of liquid to run. I would use 190 proof ethyl alcohol fill to the minimum level then reduce the mixture to a level that works for you. I use 1gram per 10ml, so in that scenario 15g would make 150ml of tincture.

DECARB FIRST! Alcohol can only take a 160 degree setting, it's not enough to fully activate the cannabis.


----------



## obeyposse_ (Jul 24, 2015)

thanks for the info!
so its really as simple as
1. load 10mL of 190 (190 proof ethyl alchohol) to every 1gram of bud till you reach fill line
2. set it for the tinicture setting
3. strain
4.use under tounge/on top of food/ in vapes?



also check out this video and guide.. what do you guys think from using this... 
10gs for 2 cups? sounds potent or not.? lol


----------



## cbdprospector (Jul 24, 2015)

obeyposse_ said:


> thanks for the info!
> so its really as simple as
> 1. load 10mL of 190 (190 proof ethyl alchohol) to every 1gram of bud till you reach fill line
> 2. set it for the tinicture setting
> ...


You have to use a minimum of 16oz of liquid to process in the MB machine. So in your case, you would have to process with 16oz (480ml), strain, then reduce the final mixture down to 150ml. There will be a reduction in the alcohol from the heat of the processing itself (set it to 160 degrees), but you will have to reduce it some more.

As for uses, 190 proof under the tongue feels like sulfuric acid under the tongue and I've never had it work that well like that at all. it's wont vape, the alcohol wont let it. You can put it on foods, sure! What I do is measure out an ML or 2 and squirt it in apple juice and down it.

Understand it will take up to an hour to come on, so don't make the mistake of taking more until you have given it time to kick in. The buzz you get can last 4-6 hours.


----------



## obeyposse_ (Jul 24, 2015)

any thoughts on this link ... http://www.hightimes.com/watch/high-times-kitchen-marijuana-tincture

also when you say reduce, are you speaking in terms of boiling down on a hot plate type deal
or adding pg or glycerin to reduce?


----------



## cbdprospector (Jul 24, 2015)

obeyposse_ said:


> any thoughts on this link ... http://www.hightimes.com/watch/high-times-kitchen-marijuana-tincture
> 
> also when you say reduce, are you speaking in terms of boiling down on a hot plate type deal
> or adding pg or glycerin to reduce?


As for the video, that's how you do it....except. 160 degrees for 4 hours is not enough - in my experience - to fully decarb (activate the THC) the weed. This is why you need to decarb your weed in an oven (I use a sous vide cooker). Secondly, for 480ml (2 cups) of alcohol I would use more like 48 grams. You can use 10 grams, but it will be that much weaker.

To reduce is to boil down the alcohol until it reaches the reduction you are looking for. 

Never ingest PG. 

To make it in glycerin is a separate procedure and glycerin, coconut oil, etc.. will not reduce, so you will need the right amount of weed before you start the machine.

ALL THIS BEING SAID

Honestly, I don't really use my machine for tincture. I used to, but only when I wanted to include the plant material for a "whole plant tincture". I now have incorporated the quick wash method to make a good tincture. I know you bought the MB machine, but to make a clean potent small run is as easy as:

1: Decarb your weed
2: Crush it up and put it in a small jar
3: Pour the measured amount of alcohol and shake the jar
4: Strain through a coffee filter and enjoy.


----------



## Kimb (Aug 6, 2015)

Billzgrl said:


> Im making tincture ........ In the MB2 booklet it doesn't say to use lecithin , should I ? I'm mixing 2 ozs. to 4. Cups glycerine ,what would be the right amount of lecithin to use ?



I just bought a MB2e from the MB co., not ebay or amazon. It didn't cost much more to buy it from the source and have a warranty in case something goes wrong. I keep reading that folks don't think the decarb function is very good. If you got the same manual I did, it tells you to decarb in a covered dish for 25-30 min before putting the ingredients in the machine, after cooling it off. They even tell u the refrigerator or freezer will speed up the cooling process. How can y'all miss the instructions on lecithin? It recommends sunflower, rice, or soy lecithin to make butter or oil. 1 tablespoon added to your mix whether you're making the min. or max. amt. of product. Use granules,powder or liquid form, just not capsules (too much other crap in those). Also, it reads; for best results, DO NOT PRE-GRIND BOTANICALS. I used some stuff I had that had a lot of powder and so I can tell you that stuff doesn't get stirred in the machine enough and can scorch, especially if u extend your cook time for stronger product. Lesson learned here!


----------



## Kimb (Aug 6, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Save your money. Dont buy one of these. Mine sits in a closet and my crockpot is the star edible maker in my kitchen....not this thing.
> Quit PMing me slim jim the MB schill. Its damn obvious you work for them.
> Every time you bump one of these threads...I will be here with a real ripped off users opinion. DONT BUY A MAGICAL BUTTER!



I researched it and I wouldn't buy the magical butter either. The original was too small and too good to believe. I don't work for them either! I'm an old disabled, retired zookeeper who just bought the Magical Butter 2e which they've wk'd the bugs out except the decarb process which they own up to in their manual and explain how to easily do it. I used a corning ware dish w/ lid and it worked great! Have u tried the MB2e or are u just being a dick because this co. has made the process of making cannabis products easier? W/ my arthritis, it's a god send. My only problem is getting all the product squeezed out of the filter w/ my weak hands. Where'd you buy yours? If u bought it from amazon or ebay, you probably got ripped off by an unscrupulous individual and the co. won't refund your $. That's life on the internet, eh? Some of us are truly medicating, not just getting high.IGNORE GRUMPELLA, FIND A $20 - $25 OFF DEAL FROM THE CO. itself and buy it ! It's awesome!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 16, 2015)

obeyposse_ said:


> Have you ever tried a light run on the MB? any thing under on OZ?


no. my lightest run was 1.5 oz. i was taking 10 capsules to get high. that's 7 too many.


----------



## Kimb (Aug 20, 2015)

cbdprospector said:


> As for the video, that's how you do it....except. 160 degrees for 4 hours is not enough - in my experience - to fully decarb (activate the THC) the weed. This is why you need to decarb your weed in an oven (I use a sous vide cooker). Secondly, for 480ml (2 cups) of alcohol I would use more like 48 grams. You can use 10 grams, but it will be that much weaker.
> 
> To reduce is to boil down the alcohol until it reaches the reduction you are looking for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimb (Aug 20, 2015)

I loved the results of the canna butter from my MB2e machine but I'm going to try your quick wash for tincture………for real? Sounds 2 good to be true but I thought the same of the MB2e. Has to be more….no lecithin and the alcohol / MMJ mixture doesn't need to sit a while?


----------



## nickers (Aug 22, 2015)

Does useing this Machine smell?, I do all my work in mason jars to not have the smell in house....


----------



## Jayt0625 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just received my MB2 machine (and my 4-bag set of bubble bags too-hee her!) so when I get home in a couple hours I'm gonna try to make some oil using coconut oil, lecithin powder and use a high amount of old trim, popcorn buds, etc that I have left over that ain't good enough to smoke and vape so gonna try using that for my first experiment. After I get my oil I am gonna just try some brownies and see how it goes. Also thinking after that I may try some glycerin tincture too. Anyone having good luck with vaping the glycerin tincture in a sub ohm tank and box mod? I would love to be able to vape discretely if possible. Not looking to get "stoned" but a nice mellow high would be great. I have ADHD and medicating with cannabis is far better than any of the pharmaceutical drugs they are giving me and way cheaper!!!


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Aug 29, 2015)

Jayt0625 said:


> Just received my MB2 machine (and my 4-bag set of bubble bags too-hee her!) so when I get home in a couple hours I'm gonna try to make some oil using coconut oil, lecithin powder and use a high amount of old trim, popcorn buds, etc that I have left over that ain't good enough to smoke and vape so gonna try using that for my first experiment. After I get my oil I am gonna just try some brownies and see how it goes. Also thinking after that I may try some glycerin tincture too. Anyone having good luck with vaping the glycerin tincture in a sub ohm tank and box mod? I would love to be able to vape discretely if possible. Not looking to get "stoned" but a nice mellow high would be great. I have ADHD and medicating with cannabis is far better than any of the pharmaceutical drugs they are giving me and way cheaper!!!


Let me know how you liked the MB2 machine as I've been also thinking of buying one. I currently use The Little Dipper Warmer to make my coconut canna oil.


----------



## cbdprospector (Sep 3, 2015)

Kimb said:


> I loved the results of the canna butter from my MB2e machine but I'm going to try your quick wash for tincture………for real? Sounds 2 good to be true but I thought the same of the MB2e. Has to be more….no lecithin and the alcohol / MMJ mixture doesn't need to sit a while?


It's true. Once the decarb in the oven is done, your weed is ready so just a quick wash of alcohol and the tincture is ready.

I've taken this a bit further and have been reducing to oil and add a small amount of coconut oil to make a sublingual mixture. 4 drops under the tongue and I'm good within minute. 

I do use lecithin and premix it using MB2e


----------



## Slimjimham (May 23, 2016)

I love mine, was just reading to see if anyone had any new and exciting recipes for this machine... I usually just make infused coconut oil but interested in making soups/salsa and whatever else... I didnt see the $25 off coupon link posted here, and we all know sticker price is sucker price ha

http://goo.gl/QTDefu
^$25 off link to the magical butter machine

anyone have any good vegetarian soup or other recipes for this that aren't listed on their website?


----------



## Mr.505 (May 24, 2016)

I made my 1st batch of CannaButter with my MB2 machine and it was wonderful. I would like to make chocolate bars so is it better to use Coconut infused oil or is butter OK??


----------



## mason-aussie-green (Jun 5, 2016)

For anyone who is stuck with getting a magical butter machine in Australia like I was - just visit the link at the bottom. They stock the 240V with the Australian Plug. Got mine in two days - works a treat. Already made some butter and now the wifey wants to make her hemp face cream. Still new with the machine and testing different recipes. Getting my recipes from here https://magicalbutter.com/recipes - does anyone have any other sources for recipes?

https://www.gmarley.com.au/products/magical-butter-mb2?variant=18018787205


----------



## bubblenut (Jun 17, 2016)

M


mason-aussie-green said:


> For anyone who is stuck with getting a magical butter machine in Australia like I was - just visit the link at the bottom. They stock the 240V with the Australian Plug. Got mine in two days - works a treat. Already made some butter and now the wifey wants to make her hemp face cream. Still new with the machine and testing different recipes. Getting my recipes from here https://magicalbutter.com/recipes - does anyone have any other sources for recipes?
> 
> https://www.gmarley.com.au/products/magical-butter-mb2?variant=18018787205


Mate I picked mine up yesterday. After googleing where to get in Australia, turns out they sell them 40klms up the road from me in Rockhampton Qld. I made first batch of brownies lastnight out of 14grams of trim and 7 grams heads. Killer ass shit!


----------



## mason-aussie-green (Jun 19, 2016)

bubblenut said:


> M
> 
> Mate I picked mine up yesterday. After googleing where to get in Australia, turns out they sell them 40klms up the road from me in Rockhampton Qld. I made first batch of brownies lastnight out of 14grams of trim and 7 grams heads. Killer ass shit!


Sweet as bro - I used some of the local bubble gum and got an awesome batch as well. I made some cake on the weekend and had a wicked tea party with some of our mates haha. I also found another place that sells them cheaper now as my brother wants one too - They're at The Hippie House for $240 - https://www.thehippiehouse.com.au/products/magical-butter-mb2


----------



## bubblenut (Jun 20, 2016)

mason-aussie-green said:


> Sweet as bro - I used some of the local bubble gum and got an awesome batch as well. I made some cake on the weekend and had a wicked tea party with some of our mates haha. I also found another place that sells them cheaper now as my brother wants one too - They're at The Hippie House for $240 - https://www.thehippiehouse.com.au/products/magical-butter-mb2


Yeah mate! Tea party, nice 1s! Got mine from The Happy Herb in Rockhampton Qld. Im gonna make some 8 hr tincture then reduce to oil in a rice cooker next run. Cook it right down, nice n thick like tree sap then dot on top of cones! Should = blasted.....


----------



## bubblenut (Jun 20, 2016)

M


mason-aussie-green said:


> For anyone who is stuck with getting a magical butter machine in Australia like I was - just visit the link at the bottom. They stock the 240V with the Australian Plug. Got mine in two days - works a treat. Already made some butter and now the wifey wants to make her hemp face cream. Still new with the machine and testing different recipes. Getting my recipes from here https://magicalbutter.com/recipes - does anyone have any other sources for recipes?
> 
> https://www.gmarley.com.au/products/magical-butter-mb2?variant=18018787205


Magical Butter Users United is a facebook group dedicated to the cause n you can find hints and tricks plus tonnes of recipe ideas!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 3, 2016)

thecannacove said:


> I'll be following your magic butter adventure. Would like to learn as much as possible so i can make up a couple good batches in about another 2 months or so after harvest.
> 
> Question on decarb. Can you naturally decarb by an extra 12-24 hour dark period before the chop?


 No heat 180% for about 90 min is what I do. Works great my edibles kick butt


----------



## billybee (Aug 29, 2016)

I know for cannabutter using the mb2e it says cook for 2 hours at 160. Is there a benefit to cook for 8 hours at 160


----------



## Michiganjesse (Aug 30, 2016)

billybee said:


> I know for cannabutter using the mb2e it says cook for 2 hours at 160. Is there a benefit to cook for 8 hours at 160


They say the longer you run it the more is extracted but i don't know for sure my way works and I'm not sitting over the stove for 8 hours stoned lol


----------



## S&J (Oct 29, 2016)

I have had the MB2 for 6 months now and absolutely love this mechine as I love edibles. I have made tinctures, brownies, banana bread, canna sugar from tin, canna coconut oil etc...make the bases of cannabutter, canna oil, tinctures and u can infuse anything...

just a couple of things I have implemented not the MB2 I thnk r a must to get good potent results. First use bud not trim..u can use trim but I find bud is better. 2nd Yes decarb ur flower, even manufacturer suggest doing this to activate the THC and get the most out of ur flower. Don't just rely on the mechines to do this trust me it better to decarb first. Now if ur making cannabis coconut oil use no less than 20g per 2 cups oil. First put coconut oil in mechine with recommend lecthin no flower yet, then turn on machine to lower heat and cook for 20-30min...then add flower to oil and lecithin mixture and cook for 4 hrs or 8 hrs option..... and oh boy be careful eating ur edibles...I use 25g-28g for my MB2! Use this method and u won't go wrong...oh one last thing u gotta use a strain that has a higher THC level for body high.One brownie bite take 30-45min on empty stomach to kick in and gd for 3-4 hrs...I put tinctures in peach tea and sip on it for 30min and gd for hrs...u gotta get an MB2 that's all I can say


----------



## TedeBoy (Oct 29, 2016)

S&J said:


> I have had the MB2 for 6 months now and absolutely love this mechine as I love edibles. I have made tinctures, brownies, banana bread, canna sugar from tin, canna coconut oil etc...make the bases of cannabutter, canna oil, tinctures and u can infuse anything...
> 
> just a couple of things I have implemented not the MB2 I thnk r a must to get good potent results. First use bud not trim..u can use trim but I find bud is better. 2nd Yes decarb ur flower, even manufacturer suggest doing this to activate the THC and get the most out of ur flower. Don't just rely on the mechines to do this trust me it better to decarb first. Now if ur making cannabis coconut oil use no less than 20g per 2 cups oil. First put coconut oil in mechine with recommend lecthin no flower yet, then turn on machine to lower heat and cook for 20-30min...then add flower to oil and lecithin mixture and cook for 4 hrs or 8 hrs option..... and oh boy be careful eating ur edibles...I use 25g-28g for my MB2! Use this method and u won't go wrong...oh one last thing u gotta use a strain that has a higher THC level for body high.One brownie bite take 30-45min on empty stomach to kick in and gd for 3-4 hrs...I put tinctures in peach tea and sip on it for 30min and gd for hrs...u gotta get an MB2 that's all I can say


I have success without heating the oil and lecithin first. Why heat them first?


----------



## S&J (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't understand the science behind it but I got this recipe from a very experienced cook who says that the potency increases if you do this first... yes I believe you're okay with not doing this first but it seems like the last four or five times that I have done this ive got more out of my infusions.


----------



## TedeBoy (Oct 29, 2016)

S&J said:


> I don't understand the science behind it but I got this recipe from a very experienced cook who says that the potency increases if you do this first... yes I believe you're okay with not doing this first but it seems like the last four or five times that I have done this ive got more out of my infusions.


I'll try it next time thanks.


----------



## old_timer (Nov 22, 2016)

Just made my first MB2 tincture using glycerin (2 cups), lecithin (2 tbs) and herbs (1 oz) at 160° for 8 hours and added some vanilla extract (1 tbs) to the filtered extract. It tastes great but I am a little disappointed with the strength. To improve the result I was thinking of using a mix of alcohol and glycerin (2 parts glycerin to 1 part alcohol) and the reducing it with a 190° 1 hour cycle at the end. This should evaporate the alcohol without a fire.

Has anyone tried a similar technique?


----------



## old_timer (Nov 28, 2016)

My second try produces a really bodacious recipe:

glycerin (2 cups), 190 proof grain alcohol (2 cups), lecithin granules (1 tbs) and herbs (1 1/2 oz).
130° two 8 hour cycles
160° one 2 hour cycle (I found 190° to be too high for the ethanol mix)
filter with double cheesecloth and then through the 90 micron filter
If the result exceeds 2 cups you can use a double boiler to evaporate the excess alcohol.
Add one tsp of vanilla extract the the mix to improve the flavor.

The result tastes great and is much stronger than using glycerin alone. This recipe uses about 2.5 grams per oz liquid so it is quite strong. Also, it filters quite easily which can be a problem using glycerin alone. Note that a small amount of alcohol will remain in the mix and cannot be boiled out.

My only bad experience this time was that the top of the MB2 handle pulled away from the machine and I now hear something rattling inside. I have not read about anyone having the same thing happen but I recommend that you be careful when picking up the machine while it is full.


----------



## larrybirds (Jan 4, 2017)

fatboyOGOF said:


> yeah canna oil. i don't need the oil to be super strong and 3 OZ of bud to 2 cups of oil works out very nicely for me. some people need or like a much stronger dosage and the hash does it for them.


do u have a recipe for a nice oil? I favor heavy hitters, and bingh - I would LOVE to make something even in the ballpark.... of the state of that ballpark. ol


----------



## old_timer (Jan 11, 2017)

larrybirds said:


> do u have a recipe for a nice oil? I favor heavy hitters, and bingh - I would LOVE to make something even in the ballpark.... of the state of that ballpark. ol


I have not tried oils, but if you consider that my approach removes the alcohol from the tincture mix. Basically what I am saying that you can get any strength in the finished product. Using my recipe- reducing the glycerin will *increase* the potency of every drop. I would assume that the glycerin could be reduced to 0., I haven't tried it though, so use with discretion. I don't think that you should cycle the MB at 160° using just alcohol, use the double boiler method instead, be careful with the temperature here and make sure you exhaust the fumes.


----------



## lacey57 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi there. I have been holding on to a bottle of Clear Springs 190% proof for over a year now ( afraid to use it....lol). I finally decided to try tincture in MB2. I decarbed 17 g good bud and 50 g trim in oven, then added that and 2 cups of alcohol to MB2 machine and made tincture (130 degrees for 4 hours). I wanted to get rid of the alcohol so I double boiled it down to 1 oz liquid tar. 

My questions are:
1: Can I put this ounce of liquid tar, with 2 cups of glycerin back into the machine again to make a strong tincture out of it?
2. If need be can I add more Clear Springs to get liquid tar out of container. 

I made two newbie mistakes: First when pouring out tincture I looked to see how much sludge was left and got a whiff of fumes. This put me out of commission for about and hour (could not stand up......lol.) Second, when double boiling off the alcohol I tilted top pot too far and got water in with my tincture. That is why I was only left with 1 oz tar, I had to evaporate water off.


----------

